# 2133 or 2147



## shzkhan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello 

i have an electronics engineering degree, but i have been working in cellular communications as wireless communications network engineering throughout my career of 5+ yrs, i want to ask, as per new in demand occupation list for FSW, *2133 electrical and electronics engineers* are in demand, and my career reflects the the *2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers)*, i want to know will this make any problem or i can still apply.

please suggest your advice.

thanks
shzkhan


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You could apply but if your profile doesn't fit the requirements you are wasting your time.

If you are applying under a particular category, that is what you will be measured against.

Satisfying NOC 2147 is useless if you are applying for Noc 2133. NOC 2147 isn't on the list, so it's not considered in demand for 2014.


----------

